# 48 mobile operator



## suicra05 (28 Mar 2013)

Does anybody know about the service offered by the 48 Mobile mobile operator. It is listed in the best buy section. I was wondering does it offer good service and is the coverage good?


----------



## Boyd (28 Mar 2013)

Hmmm just looking at it myself. This http://www.48months.ie/membership/the-don is half the price of my current Vodafone package, I never even call landlines so 50mins is fine, and its six times the data allowance I have.....

Also even though its supposedly aimed at 18-22 year olds they dont ask for a DOB at signup, it its very confusing IMO


----------



## chrisboy (28 Mar 2013)

username123 said:


> Also even though its supposedly aimed at 18-22 year olds they dont ask for a DOB at signup, it its very confusing IMO



They do ask for DOB, but im sure you can figure a way around this! 

Ive been with them as long as theyve been in Ireland and theyre great, i use the data non stop, and always text. Even though theyre on the 02 network, i'm not sure if you get the same strength signal, although it has got better the last couple of months.. I had 3 previously but had to get rid, due to extremely poor signal and very slow internet ( I'm based in Tallaght.).

All in all, for 20 euro, its the best out there!


----------



## Boyd (28 Mar 2013)

http://www.48months.ie/free-sim

Above doesnt have a DOB field? Is it later on they ask for this?


----------



## Knuttell (28 Mar 2013)

Yes at some point they do ask your age. Dont really understand the marketing behind pitching at at such a small demographic,seems pretty nonsensical really,needless to say I am now in the demographic despite being 20 years past their ageist sell by date.

Joined just in time to get the now legacy package of *3000 mins 3000 texts 20 mins land-line for €10* *a month*,have had no problems with them and tech questions are submitted by email and responded to in a thorough/timely enough fashion.

No itemised billing if you really want it and are willing pay €20-€30 more a month Meteor/Vodafone/O2 will be a better fit,personally not at all bothered by it.

Coverage is excellent and not a problem.

Those that own Blackberry phones will not be able to access BB suite of services as 48 do not have an agreement in place with Blackberry/RIM.Indeed you will not be able to access the internet for the likes of Facebook etc without tweaking your settings and downloading Opera mini.

There does not appear to be any imminent agreement either in the short term.

Though for what they offer,you would better off dumping the Blackberry and getting a Samsung/Nokia android.


----------

